# glock vs cz



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

hi guys im a newbie here and i wana ask you guys what do u guys recomend me glock or cz? for compact size, im going to used it for firing n carrying. they say that best for carrying is glock but there are lots of feed back about glock that if u use a reload it will jum. so i hope i can hear your opinion about the 2 brands. tanxs guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd pick a Glock over the CZ. 

I wouldn't use reloads anyway - but it is lead reloads U should use in the Glock. FMJ reloads would be fine.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Personally, out of the choices I'd go with CZ. Much better product and value in my opinion. 

But that's comparing apples and oranges. They're two totally different pistols.


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

wat do u mean by FMJ? tanxs


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

hummer69 said:


> wat do u mean by FMJ? tanxs


Full Metal Jacket. Copper plated.

Like I said, they are two totally different pistols. I think that only you can make the right choice between the two. Weigh the features you like and dislike about each one against the other and you should also go for which one feels the best in your hands.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Full metal jacket - basically target ammo U buy at the store - copper covered. Not a pure lead bullet.

Some people melt the lead and make their own lead ammo. Some people buy the brass and the actual bullets (U can buy some of the exact bullets that are sold at the store) and just assemble them themselves...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I buy the bullets myself. I'm not ready at the moment to take on bullet manufacture. You can get really good deals on bullets and brass online. Can't buy powder and primers online at reasonable prices because you have to pay a $20 HAZMAT fee. So your best bet is to buy that locally. Another great way to acquire brass is by firing factory ammo.

FMJ is completely covered in shiny copper whereas non-jacketed bullets are just the dull grey of lead.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Have you fired both? That would be a good place to start. We can all make suggestions until we're blue in the face, but you're the one who has to carry it and fire it and generally put up with it. Head on over to the local range and see if they rent both. Fire away. Best advice I can give.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

9mm is almost not worth reloading.

I can buy CCI Blazer 9mm for $4.96 a box of 50 at Academy. Not worth reloading at all.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Personaly I would go for the CZ. But both are good guns.


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

tanxs guys let me check it out first i should also check for the availability of the guns in the gun store im getting if they have stock hope i can get more replies from masters in handguns


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

my main reason why i want your feedback its only in firing. coz im our place we usualy use lead. so there are lots of feedback coming out that the glock always jum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I disagree. I think the standard pull of the Glock is preferable to the DA/SA of the CZ. Whenever I had a DA/SA, I always cocked the gun for the 1st shot at the range. I never did too well on that 1st shot otherwise.

I think the Glock is simpler, and is a nice gun.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I disagree. I think the standard pull of the Glock is preferable to the DA/SA of the CZ. Whenever I had a DA/SA, I always cocked the gun for the 1st shot at the range. I never did too well on that 1st shot otherwise.
> 
> I think the Glock is simpler, and is a nice gun.


The CZ can be carried cocked-and-locked so that's really not a problem. Unless it's a decocker model.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A newbie tends to be worried about just keeping around in the chamber. How many times have I read that discussion on all the gun forums. And, everyone tells that person to get over it.

I'll admit that when I first bought my 1st gun in 1993 - a Glock 17, I too kept the gun unchambered for the first couple of months, until I got comfortable with it. I wasn't really used to handguns, and it takes a little time to get comfortable with them.

So, my point is that a total newbie probably won't be comfortable with cocked and locked.

If it were someone more experienced, then yea, you'd have to look at that. For me personally, I only like the Glock 34. I've owned several Glocks over the years, and its the only one I have now. And, I'd choose that over any CZ. In fact, after the P99, it is my 2nd fav gun design (ONLY the Glock 34, not all Glocks in general). I'd choose the G34 over any other gun that has floated thru my hands over the years (other than the P99, as I prev said).

But, ya know what. U will get TONS of personal opinions. The original poster needs to find what is best for them. Both are fine guns.

I would recommend that the original poster read this:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2496

I previously made it for newbies that are not familiar with guns...


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

well i still have one r u familiar with hs2000 made by croatian a sole distributor of springfield in usa? what do u think about this hand gun? tanxs


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

hummer69 said:


> well i still have one r u familiar with hs2000 made by croatian a sole distributor of springfield in usa? what do u think about this hand gun? tanxs


They are now known as the XD series. They are very good guns and have alot of followers. They are similar to glock with the largest difference being grip angle.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I own Glocks and CZ75s. I use a G19 for a house gun and I really like CZs. I would look for a CZ75 Compact, like the one on the right, and, if I found it, I would never look back. Why? The only other pistol that feels this good in my hand is the Browning High-Power and that is good company. Regards, Richard 

CZ75 Rami and Compact with matching Hakan grips:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I've rented a CZ75 once. It did nothing for me. Now, I am not a Glock fanatic. I started to dislike Glocks in the past - But I only like the Glock 34.

Only 3 guns have grabbed me before - P99, Glock 34 and the 1911. And years ago, the Beretta 92FS. CZ is just like any other SA/DA to me. Sorry. But, we all have our own opinions, as per my previous post with the link I posted...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> But I only like the Glock 34.


What is the diff between the Glock 34 and the 17L?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock 17L is a 6" barrel. The 34 is a 5.5" barrel. It balances better too. I've seen others on Glocktalk comment the same. And, at the last gunshow, I held both together. It is true. The Glock 17L is just a bit too topheavy. The 34 balances better.

Not sure if the 17L comes with the stock lighter trigger like the 34, but it probably does...


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

Well, I used to carry a G26 until I bought and shot the CZ PO1, so now the Glock will just be in the safe to be traded or sold. The CZ in my opinion is better for me especially in the grip angle and I shoot it much better. My next handgun will be the CZ SPO1.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Glock 17L is a 6" barrel. The 34 is a 5.5" barrel. It balances better too. I've seen others on Glocktalk comment the same. And, at the last gunshow, I held both together. It is true. The Glock 17L is just a bit too topheavy. The 34 balances better.
> 
> Not sure if the 17L comes with the stock lighter trigger like the 34, but it probably does...


Oh I c

A friend of mine has a 17L that he got from his grandfather. I have never shot one so we were planning on goin up in a few weeks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, if you don't know what "FMJ" is, your first step should be to enroll in an NRA Basic Pistol class, rather than picking a gun.

My household has Glocks and a CZ75B. The wife and I both carry Glocks.

My experience is:

1. The Glock is slightly more reliable than the CZ.
2. The CZ has a more comfortable grip. 
3. Both have a nice, low bore axis, with a slight edge to the CZ.
4. Glock sights are way better. 
5. The Glock holds a few more BBs. 
6. Accessories (holsters, etc.) for Glock are FAR more numerous and easily available.
7. Glock magazines are less expensive. 
8. Glock armorers are easy to find. Good CZ guys are few and far between.
9. The Glock is much lighter and easier to carry.
10. The CZ trigger reset is long, so split times aren't as short as on a Glock (not that this really matters to a new shooter).

In a range gun, there's probably little difference, unless you shoot in speed-oriented events. For serious carry, I think the Glock wins hands-down.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

hummer69 said:


> my main reason why i want your feedback its only in firing. coz im our place we usualy use lead. so there are lots of feedback coming out that the glock always jum.


Glock recommends you do not shoot lead bullets out of their pistols due to the type of rifling they use. Jacketed bullets should be used.

As Mike said, you should take an NRA course to get some training before you buy a gun.

As for GLock vs. CZ, the main difference is in the trigger. Glocks are great guns (and I have a few), but I prefer a standard DA/SA (like the CZ) over the Glock safe-action trigger.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*Go with CZ*

I have lots of CZs and one Glock.

I have big hands but prefer the feel of even my tiny 2075 with the standard magazine over the feel of the Glock.

I took a shooting course from someone who offered people who didn't own guns to use his Glock 19. Let's just say that the Glock reputation for reliability is a little inflated. My CZs are at least as dependable.

The added benefit with a CZ is that if you have a primer that isn't quite struck right by the first shot you can pull the double action trigger for another go at it. Can't do that with a Glock or an XD. If your first strike doesn't set the round off you have to rack the slide.

Murphy will dictate that if you are ever going to have a bad primer you will probably have it when you need that round to go off the most. If you have a double action semi-auto then you will have another chance at striking that primer. You won't with a Glock or XD.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> 9mm is almost not worth reloading.
> 
> I can buy CCI Blazer 9mm for $4.96 a box of 50 at Academy. Not worth reloading at all.


Is Academy a local place, or an on-line retailer? If the latter, what's their URL?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Is Academy a local place, or an on-line retailer? If the latter, what's their URL?


They are a sporting good chain in this area of the country. I don't know if they ship ammo from their website - I doubt it. U can check: http://www.academy.com/

I believe they are in some other states besides TX.


----------

